# General Chat > General Discussion >  Tips on traveling oz alone?

## robwotson

I am heading out to Perth at the end of August11 then traveling the west coast! I am meeting a friend out there but we will probably go our separate ways as he is traveling with his girlfriend and i don't want to be a gooseberry! I'm looking for advice on traveling alone as its a very daunting thought but exciting at the same time as i have never done this kind of thing before! How easy is it to meet up with fellow backpackers and maybe travel with a few of them? has anyone done this?

----------


## xenosadams

I go at the same time. I booked flights from Manchester, United Kingdom, via Sydney, two days in Dubai. Landing on June 12 and I'm thinking about going to shoot north of Cairns, Darwin to chase some of the heat.

----------


## richardolson

Make sure you have a signed, valid passport, and a visa, if required, and fill in the emergency information page of your passport.Leave copies of your itinerary, passport data page and visas with family or friends, so you can be contacted in case of an emergency.

123inkjets coupon code

----------


## marrypoker

It is a simple fact that the less your RV weighs, the more mileage you'll get on the road. Take some time and think about all the friends and family which bring out your inner strength. You may be stranded somewhere. Make the best of it by having materials to entertain you.

----------


## heenam

Tips for Travel alone 
Be friendly
Always smile with people
Be careful
Take a map
Be helpful
Don't take lot of cash in your pocket

----------


## markcaug

Australia is my most favorite tourist place in holidays. I always love to stay in Perth, Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne. Australia is the safest place for traveling alone. When you traveling alone you must to use local public transports for journey. Always follow local culture, language and dress.  Talk to other travelers. Must check your hotel is not in crime zone.

----------


## kadentrom

The easiest way to meet people when travelling is to get involved in activities. Safety for the solo traveller is an important issue. Be aware of everything that goes on around you. Walk with confidence and with your head up, eyes panning the surrounding area.

----------


## eddiecrosby

It's a simple fact that less your RV weighs, the more mileage you get on the road. Take time to think of all the friends and family that bring out your inner strength. You may be stuck somewhere. Make the most of it by having materials to keep you entertained.

----------


## shauncroun

Asia is best place for a nice long holiday. It's cheap and beautiful. Tour of Australia alone could be a little depressing if you are thinking of settling there for a while / finding a job. I hate Australia, and if I could go back I wouldn't have gone there, and instead spent my limited funds living like a king in Asia.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Make sure you have a finalized, legitimate ticket, and a charge, if required, and complete the urgent situation information web page of your ticket.Leave duplicates of your schedule, ticket information web page and visas with family, so you can be approached in case of an urgent situation.

----------


## outsourcefirm

It's a inescapable proven reality that less your RV is, the more usage you get on the street. Make time to think of all the household that carry out your inner durability. You may be trapped somewhere. Create the most of it by having components to keep you interested.

----------


## seniorlivingca

It is a simple fact that the less your RV weighs, the more mileage you'll get on the road. Take some time and think about all the friends and family which bring out your inner strength. You may be stranded somewhere. Make the best of it by having materials to entertain you.

----------


## pollardjames

It is a simple fact that the less your RV weighs, the more mileage you'll get on the road. Take some time and think about all the friends and family which bring out your inner strength. You may be stranded somewhere. Make the best of it by having materials to entertain you.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

It's a inescapable proven reality that less your RV is, the more usage you get on the street. Make time to think of all the household that carry out your inner durability. You may be trapped somewhere. Create the most of it by having components to keep you interested.

----------


## donaldmartin12

Make sure you have a signed, valid passport, and a visa, if required, and fill in the emergency information page of your passport.Leave copies of your itinerary, passport data page and visas with family or friends, so you can be contacted in case of an emergency.

----------


## eddiecrosby

It's a simple fact that less your RV weighs, the more mileage you get on the road. Take time to think of all the friends and family that bring out your inner strength. You may be stuck somewhere. Make the most of it by having materials to keep you entertained.

----------


## alijeckson

It is a simple fact that the less your RV weighs, the more mileage you'll get on the road. Take some time and think about all the friends and family which bring out your inner strength. You may be stranded somewhere. Make the best of it by having materials to entertain you.

----------


## katejoli

Make sure you have a signed, valid passport, and a visa, if required, and fill in the emergency information page of your passport. Leave copies of your itinerary, passport data page and visas with family or friends, so you can be contacted in case of an emergency.

----------


## peermurphy

It's a simple fact that less your RV weighs, the more mileage you get on the road. Take time to think of all the friends and family that bring out your inner strength. You may be stuck somewhere. Make the most of it by having materials to keep you entertained.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I go at the same time. I booked flights from Manchester, United Kingdom, via Sydney, two days in Dubai. Landing on June 12 and I'm thinking about going to shoot north of Cairns, Darwin to chase some of the heat.

----------


## martinjack58

Make sure you have a signed, valid passport, and a visa, if required, and fill in the emergency information page of your passport.Leave copies of your itinerary, passport data page and visas with family or friends, so you can be contacted in case of an emergency.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

First time traveler planning OZ trip, alone, each posted on: May Looking for a girl Oz travel buddy - no plans yet just the need and want to go

----------


## rupertharris

It's a simple fact that less your RV weighs, the more mileage you get on the road. Take time to think of all the friends and family that bring out your inner strength. You may be stuck somewhere. Make the most of it by having materials to keep you entertained.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

It is a simple fact that the less your RV weighs, the more mileage you'll get on the road. Take some time and think about all the friends and family which bring out your inner strength. You may be stranded somewhere. Make the best of it by having materials to entertain you.

----------


## stevedisuza

The easiest way to meet people when travelling is to get involved in activities. Safety for the solo traveller is an important issue. Be aware of everything that goes on around you.

----------


## donaldmartin585

I booked flights from Manchester, United Kingdom, via Sydney, two days in Dubai. Landing on June 12 and I'm thinking about going to shoot north of Cairns, Darwin to chase some of the heat.

----------


## bownsmithe

The easiest way to meet people when you travel for participation in activities. Solo traveler safety is an important issue. Be aware of everything going on around you. Walk confidently with your head, eyes area surrounding panning.

----------


## rajnish

> Tips for Travel alone 
> Be friendly
> Always smile with people
> Be careful
> Take a map
> Be helpful
> Don't take lot of cash in your pocket


Yes nice points shared by you,always keep these points in mind and avail the all moments of happy travelling.

----------


## brucekenway

Tips to travel alone: get lots of money and hire a tourism company

----------


## sankalppatil732

Australia is an ideal location because its an English-speaking country, its set up for backpackers and its easy to make friends. At first it was a little bit daunting and the thought crossed my mind; What if I dont meet anyone? but as soon as I landed I realised my fears were completely unfounded.

----------


## davidsmith36

I am wanting to go to Oz for 3months, in January, on my bereft. figure i must a point in my life where i am considering.. time to grow up and see the world. i am the huge 3 0ooh! 
I am completely bricking it, additionally amped up for the entire thought of me flying off all alone, I don't have an arrangement of activity, how to meet other solo voyagers? what amount of cash will i require? where is a decent begin/end point, i have companions in Melbourne, and Brisbane.. be that as it may, would prefer not to simply love seat jump and depend on others to interest me.any thoughts individuals.. times a ticking.i would be incredible to get however much information as could reasonably be expected.

----------


## kangpaper

I go at the same time. I booked flights from Manchester, United Kingdom, via Sydney, two days in Dubai. Landing on June 12 and I'm thinking about going to shoot north of Cairns, Darwin to chase some of the heat.

----------

